

Svn to git protips  - r11t
http://pivotallabs.com/users/jsusser/blog/articles/1024-svn-to-git-protips

======
kelnos
"Protips"? Funny. The article is ridiculously light on details. From
experience, I've found there's a lot more involved to converting a svn repo to
git. After done, there's also something else I consider very important:
verifying all the data after it's been moved. A few months ago, we (xfce.org)
switched from svn to git. I kept track of what I did and published the scripts
I used:

<http://git.xfce.org/admin/xfce-git-migration>

Some of it is Xfce-specific, but I tried to abstract most of the site-specific
stuff into env vars and such, so it should be reasonably adaptable to other
sites.

------
Zev
This article didn't seem to have anything to do with actually switching to
Git; it was just a list of SVN commands without the Git equivilant. It did
mention one difference thats worth mentioning:

 _Since git doesn't keep empty directories, you can add a .gitkeep file to
empty directories that you don't want to go away._

However, I thought one of Git's selling points was that it didn't add a file
to directories?

And the site adding a link back to the blog when I went to copy and paste that
quote? Eugh.

~~~
zacharydanger
I think you might be missing the point of the article. It's tips for
converting a Subversion repository to a Git repository.

~~~
Zev
I did get that. What I didn't get was why it only showed the relevant svn
commands, not how to do the same thing in git for all the items listed (ie:
for "Find all authors"; format of an authors file? a link to git's docs? or
how about recommending a specific module for "Show all externals"? or, again,
a link to where to start looking for one?)

